# 585 - update with Headfit, other question?



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Can you add the Headfit steerer tube setup to an older 585? I've got a 2007 and was just wondering.

This model does not have threaded cable adjuster 'braze-ons." Was wondering if you could tap (or thread) the cable mounts on the downtube to take a cable adjuster - anybody ever try that? Not crazy about using in-line cable adjusters...

Thanks.

TV


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a 2007 585 and just bought a 2010 585. The steerer tube is different. I do not believe the 2007 can be retrofit with the Headfit setup.

I wouldn't consider threading the cable mounts. My wife's 566 came with Jagwire adjusters that fit into the housing of its 5600 105 shifters. I don't have them on any of my bikes and don't miss them.


----------

